# Really Weird Water Leak



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

This is an odd one. 

I spent the day at the shop as the dealer that sold me my goat cleaned the fuel system. Evidently, she was running lean and they cleaned the injectors. Okay. Fine. The check engine light went off and I'm a happy camper. I roll it into my parking spot, get out and hear this dripping sound.

Uh-oh.

I see a string of water (not coolant, oil, or anything else) rolling down out of my spot. Great. So I pop the hood and check under the car and I can see it dripping from around the tail pipes. WTF? 

I know it's not condensation from the AC. It's too much water and it's in an odd place. Please tell me this is normal and that you've seen this before and it's no biggie. 

I really don't want this car to turn out to be a high-maintenance piece of ****. I'm already in love with this car. Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Nomad said:


> This is an odd one.
> 
> I spent the day at the shop as the dealer that sold me my goat cleaned the fuel system. Evidently, she was running lean and they cleaned the injectors. Okay. Fine. The check engine light went off and I'm a happy camper. I roll it into my parking spot, get out and hear this dripping sound.
> 
> ...


*See if you back floor/under seat area is wet.*


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If your injectors were dirty enough to cause your car to run lean I would take that as a sign that it wasn't taken care of. I would replace all your fluids and filters just to be safe. Also double check your plugs to make sure they didn't get messed up also.

Water could be condensation. I get a little water out of my ehxaust.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like condensation/moisture or water coming out of the mufflers, which could be considered normal.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Nomad said:


> This is an odd one.
> 
> I spent the day at the shop as the dealer that sold me my goat cleaned the fuel system. Evidently, she was running lean and they cleaned the injectors. Okay. Fine. The check engine light went off and I'm a happy camper. I roll it into my parking spot, get out and hear this dripping sound.
> 
> ...




Has your car recently been thru a car wash or has it been out in the rain. If this is the case , check inside your trunk and the floor in the front and back seat area. Some of these cars have developed minor leaks and it is also possible that one of the windows was left slightly open while being washed or while being in wet weather.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Nomad said:


> This is an odd one.
> 
> I spent the day at the shop as the dealer that sold me my goat cleaned the fuel system. Evidently, she was running lean and they cleaned the injectors. Okay. Fine. The check engine light went off and I'm a happy camper. I roll it into my parking spot, get out and hear this dripping sound.
> 
> ...


*Thats normal I didn't notice that.*


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Pipe drip is perfectly normal. Remember, H2O is one of the primary byproducts of hydrocarbon combustion.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Damn thats a nice pic lol*


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks so much to all of you. I really appreciate your checking out my post and giving advice. 

I'm pretty sure it's condensation at this point. There's no water inside the car and she wasn't exposed to any car washings or anything like that, so it's all good. What grabbed my attention was the _volume_ of water that I saw. It was a lot more than you see when it rolls out the back pipes or when it drips off the accumulator. Still, this is a high-output compression monster. I've never owned anything that felt like it was going to lift the hell off while at idle, so I'm still getting to know her quirks. 

I'm going to change the fluids anyway and take it to a buddy of mine that has a lift to triple check and make sure it's all good. All in all, I think I got a pretty good car. I just want to keep her that way. Let me know if any of you see anything similar. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

I took this picture before I noticed any water dripping. The place where I circled is where I think it was coming from. By the way, does that look like a stock pipe to you? It doesn't look like an H pipe to me.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

You have aftermarket mufflers and a resonator delete with straight pipes.
You need a crossover pipe between them to make it a H pipe.

Larry


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Getting condensation in your exhaust system happens to all of us and the dripping water and seeing moisture vapors coming out of the tail pipe is something you will see very often. If you notice the water dripping from someplace other then the tail pipes, you could have a minor exhaust leak and the water is finding it's way out from there. You will also notice water dripping when you use your air conditioner. Dripping water from your A/C will be noticable more towards the front of your car

Were you ever behind another car at a stop sign or traffic light and you notice dripping water and vapors exiting the exhaust of the car in front of you.
A very normal situation.

Wish you the best with your car. They have tons of power, a pleasure to drive anywhere and you just don't see these cars on the road very often. 

With a total of about 41,000.00 of these cars made for 04,05 and 06 production years make these kind of rare. Most people don't even know what they are.


----------

